# Recount Granted In Democratic Primary



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sonia Chang-Diaz 
WBZ








Dianne Wilkerson (file image) 
WBZ

BOSTON (WBZ) ― A recount in a hotly contested State Senate race is moving forward.

Both Dianne Wilkerson and *Sonia Chang-Diaz* requested recounts after Chang-Diaz won the Democratic nomination last week by 228 votes, beating the 14-year incumbent.

On Tuesday, city officials confirmed that the dozens of signatures turned in by Wilkerson and Chang-Diaz are legitimate.

City Hall officials say the Boston Democrat submitted the signatures of at least 50 registered Democrats in each of the five Boston wards where she has asked for the recount.

Chang-Diaz asked for a recount in a single ward.

The recount is scheduled for Saturday. The official results from the Sept. 16 primary for the Second Suffolk Senatorial District were 8,853 votes for Wilkerson and 9,081 for Chang-Diaz.

A spokesman for Wilkerson says the decision to pursue a recount came after reports of voting irregularities in some wards. Wilkerson has represented the district since 1993.

Supporters of the 14-year Senate veteran -- the only black member of the Senate -- say some ballot boxes were broken or not counting properly and at least one voting place looked closed even though it was open.

Wilkerson had touted her record on gay rights and fighting predatory lending in her rematch with Chang-Diaz, who narrowly lost their first race in 2006.

Wilkerson has been dogged by controversy for much of her 14-year Senate career, but this time, her financial troubles appeared to be too much for voters to ignore.

Last month, Wilkerson agreed to pay a *$10,000 fine* and forgo about $30,000 in debts she said her political committee owed her after acknowledging she failed to keep proper campaign records from 2000 to 2004.

http://wbztv.com/politics/dianne.wilkerson.loses.2.823902.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Recount Confirms Chang-Diaz Win In Mass. Primary*

BOSTON (AP) ― Officials say a recount has confirmed that challenger Sonia Chang-Diaz has won the tight primary battle with Democratic State Senator Dianne Wilkerson.

The recount was stalled earlier Saturday after election officials at Boston City Hall discovered a discrepancy between the number of ballots there and the number cast.

Chang-Diaz said the count was off by 17. She said officials were trying to find the ballots at a local warehouse where voting machines are stored.

Earlier results showed Chang-Diaz had beat Wilkerson by 228 votes.

Wilkerson has told supporters she'll wage a write-in campaign as a Democrat if she loses the recount.

But the chairman of the Massachusetts Democratic Party, John Walsh, said after results of the recount were announced that Chang-Diaz will now receive all the benefits from the party for the November 4 ballot.

http://wbztv.com/politics/wilkerson.chang.diaz.2.827526.html


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Could there be a better picture of two complete idiots??


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

TopCop24 said:


> Could there be a better picture of two complete idiots??


Checkmate;


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*LOUD WRENCHING NOISE FROM STATEHOUSE CAUSES DAMAGE*

In related news, many in the Beacon Hill area reported broken windows and hearing loss due to a incredibly loud wrenching sound emanating from the State House. It is believed the wrenching sound was caused by Senator Wilkerson's butt as it was pried out of her Senate seat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> It is believed the wrenching sound was caused by Senator Wilkerson's butt as it was pried out of her Senate seat.


Let's not count the chickens before they hatch; she's still waging a sticker campaign, and considering the voters of her district have been dumb enough to re-elect her numerous times previously, anything is possible.

Ms. Chang-Diaz must feel like she's in a bad horror movie where the villian just won't die;


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

poor Dianne. she got sloppy and lost her seat. 14 years should give her a pension though , right ? 

guess there's more Spanish in the district or better bilingual ballots


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Wilkerson has told supporters she'll wage a write-in campaign as a Democrat if she loses the recount.


Don't go away mad, just go away.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


>


Mother of God... Based on that pic one might question ol' Barry's Hetero Street cred... That pose is a little "dainty" to say the least...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Luckily you dont see where his other hand is ...


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Luckily you dont see where his other hand is ...


WOW that does look like he's giving coupe deval a hand job doesn't it


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*If you listen to Margery Egan, Wilkerson could have received a pension 10 years ago. But Margery only complains about cops.*_

i'm sure old Dianne will show up someplace. egan is a d-bag.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wilkerson, Chang-Diaz Race Turns Racial*








Reporting
*David Robichaud*

BOSTON (WBZ) ― The campaign has turned ugly with mud-slinging accusations about an inexperienced candidate and constant references to race. But we're not talking about the presidential election here - we're talking about a campaign in our own backyard.

Longtime state senator Dianne Wilkerson was *defeated* in the recent primary by challenger Sonia Chang-Diaz.

Wilkerson is now running a sticker campaign and some are saying her supporters are getting nasty - running a Karl Rove-like smear campaign.

Chang-Diaz upset Sen. Wilkerson in the primary by a narrow 228 votes. Wilkerson asked for a *recount*, but the total remained the same in the predominantly black and Hispanic voting district.

Some of Wilkerson's most outspoken supporters, including City Councilor Chuck Turner, are questioning Chang-Diaz's race and her commitment to the community.

Tuner told local blog *PolitickerMA.com* that Chang-Diaz's support comes from liberal white women, saying the base is "part of the national group that thought Barack Obama getting the nomination was depriving white women everywhere of something they deserve to have."

Another Dianne Wilkerson supporter, *METCO* Dir. Jean McGuire told a Dorchester reporter, "This is the first time in a long time we will not have a senator who is a person of color. There are white Hispanics and black Hispanics and she is not a person of color."

Chang-Diaz's campaign manager says it's a shame the race has become an issue in the campaign, adding that there's no question about the candidate's Latina heritage.

http://wbztv.com/politics/sonia.chang.diaz.2.830843.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Wilkerson can't possibly be serious........


----------



## nirtallica (Jul 2, 2004)

This is disgusting and sad. Race shouldn't even be mentioned.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bar Counsel Accuses Wilkerson Of Lying Under Oath*

BOSTON (AP) ― The state Bar Counsel has filed a complaint accusing state *Sen. Dianne Wilkerson* of *lying under oath *in an effort to overturn her nephew's 1995 manslaughter conviction.

The counsel, which acts as a prosecutor on professional complaints against lawyers, filed the petition on Friday with the state Board of Bar Overseers.

The Boston Democrat, who's running a sticker campaign for re-election after losing the primary, could face disbarment.

The complaint alleges that Wilkerson signed a false affidavit and lied at a 2005 court hearing seeking a new trial for Jermaine Berry, who was convicted for voluntary manslaughter. It says Wilkerson also lied to the bar counsel in its investigation of the allegations against her.

Wilkerson and her attorney did not immediately return calls seeking comment on Friday.

Wilkerson was suspended from practicing law since 1999 after a tax evasion conviction and did not seek reinstatement.

http://wbztv.com/politics/dianne.wilkerson.bar.2.830843.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

And the hits just keep on coming........

Coupe, Mumbles, and the rest should be ashamed of endorsing this disgrace.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> And the hits just keep on coming........
> 
> Coupe, Mumbles, and the rest should be ashamed of endorsing this disgrace.


Liberal Democrats can't be shamed.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Together We Can.....look stupid




:bat:


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Will I be the only one to say Diaz isn't too hard on the eyes??....haha


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

lawdog671 said:


> Will I be the only one to say Diaz isn't too hard on the eyes??....haha


She's no Sarah Palin...but acceptable


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

lawdog671 said:


> Will I be the only one to say Diaz isn't too hard on the eyes??....haha


Depends on your definition of too hard......


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

At least its got decent smile...haha


----------

